# Trachelospermum Star Jasmine



## Shelleyanne (Jan 23, 2014)

Does anyone know if Trachelospermum Star Jasmine is popular with bees? I have purchased 6 of them with the hope they will provide a bit of nectar for my bees in spring.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Never seen a bee on it.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It is a common plant in the SE US, but as odfrank said, I too have never seen a bee on it. Nonetheless, it's a great plant for fragrance.


----------



## The Redneck Hippie (Mar 29, 2014)

Star Jasmine is a widely planted vine down here in Central Texas, and I see bees on it quite a bit. Bad thing is it only blooms in spring. It should be getting going soon, so I'll try to find some and look closer. That fragrance IS gorgeous!


----------



## genecot (Nov 10, 2003)

I have read that many people believe it to be poisonous to bees, but that opinion seems to be questionable. Any one else heard this? thanks


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

genecot said:


> I have read that many people believe it to be poisonous to bees, but that opinion seems to be questionable. Any one else heard this? thanks


I've read and been told by local ag extension that it is the yellow carolina jessamine that is the poisonous one. Here is a Clemson info sheet on jessamine. It mentions that all parts are poisonous. Here's a UK link for star jasmine -- it does claim that it will attract wild pollinators, but like others, I've never seen bees on it, and ours are just now starting to bloom. I'll look this weekend just in case! Fwiw, I bought a few bushes of "new zealand tea roses", a beautiful evergreen covered in small pink and white flowers -- when I looked it up, several web sites claimed this was an NZ name for the manuka bush! However, I've never seen ANY insect on those plants, not even the early spring butterflies.


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

I did check out the jasmine in our yard, and I've seen nary a pollinator during the day. However, last night I was out in the yard with a flashlight, and the jasmine was covered with moths! Apparently, it's pollinated by night-flyers. Right now, the ligustrum is blooming, and it is covered with bees, butterflies, and whatever else can find an open bloom.


----------

